# Fishbone Plus Replacement Glass



## Michael the Vapor (14/12/15)

Do any of the vendors have replacement glass for the Fishbone Plus? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor (15/12/15)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (15/12/15)

Michael Hockey said:


> Do any of the vendors have replacement glass for the Fishbone Plus?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i think vapeking does


----------



## Michael the Vapor (28/12/15)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

